# The Cut Starts Here: Heather



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

Macros: 
50P/40F/10C  
This is what they have been breaking down to lately and I???ve felt good with that.

Calories:
Not enough. Should be around 2300 with 10cals/lb of BW  but I???ve only been getting around 1600-1800 (very bad I know!)

Daily diet:
1: 2 yolks, 6 whites (should probably add something here!)
2: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half
3: 2 sm chicken breasts, 2c greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half
5: 8oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 1c mushrooms, 2 TBSP ranch

Total: 1729 
Fat: 69 617 37%
Carbs: 17 69 4%
Protein: 248 991 59%
(without veggies)

Edit: If I add 1/4c of oats to meal one, drop to one yolk and add 1/8c of pecans would that be better? And by doing that would I still need to do carb ups? Macros below...

Total:   1905    
Fat: 81  725  39% 
Carbs: 32  114  6% (4 fiber)
Protein: 252  1008  55% 

Workouts:
These will be dorky until I get moved and either get gym membership or buy weights.  For now, I will rotate tapes: Boxout abs, Legs of Steel, Arms of Steel. Might sound stupid but I really push myself and get a great workout with these! When I move I can get a couple dumbbells and do upper body on my balance ball. The tapes will only be for a week or two.

Supplements:
Daily multi-pak (iron free)
4 fish oil caps
protein powder
(will add flax)
iron tablet? (not sure if I need this)

Okay..fire away


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 3, 2003)

hey heather! how much you weight and height body  fat percentage if you dont mind???
what are your workout and meal plans???
can you share???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

bump for review..........I've posted my stats too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
Macros: 
50P/40F/10C  
This is what they have been breaking down to lately and I???ve felt good with that.

*this will only give you 45 grams of C and require a carb-up, 15% and you don't need to for a while*

Calories:
Not enough. Should be around 2300 with 10cals/lb of BW  but I???ve only been getting around 1600-1800 (very bad I know!)

Daily diet:
1: 2 yolks, 6 whites (should probably add something here!)

*Yes, the oats, or an apple *

2: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half

*4 frozen strawberries, sometimes cream, sometimes flax....as per meal 4 too*


3: 2 sm chicken breasts, 2c greens, 2 TBSP ranch

* can have 4 C of greens easily*


4: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half

5: 8oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 1c mushrooms, 2 TBSP ranch

Total: 1729 
Fat: 69 617 37%
Carbs: 17 69 4%
Protein: 248 991 59%
(without veggies)

*Rest is good, if you hit more cals...go for 60-70 C *

Edit: If I add 1/4c of oats to meal one, drop to one yolk and add 1/8c of pecans would that be better? And by doing that would I still need to do carb ups? Macros below...

Total:   1905    
Fat: 81  725  39% 
Carbs: 32  114  6% (4 fiber)
Protein: 252  1008  55% 

Workouts:
These will be dorky until I get moved and either get gym membership or buy weights.  For now, I will rotate tapes: Boxout abs, Legs of Steel, Arms of Steel. Might sound stupid but I really push myself and get a great workout with these! When I move I can get a couple dumbbells and do upper body on my balance ball. The tapes will only be for a week or two.

Supplements:
Daily multi-pak (iron free)
4 fish oil caps
protein powder
(will add flax)
iron tablet? (not sure if I need this)

* better would be a multi-min at night w/food......w/iron if you menstrate and have no problems w/iron*

Okay..fire away 

*WATER? and Stats?*


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Awesome..thanks DP!

*I will add the oats every morning to up my calories.
*Water is roughly a gallon/day. 
*Will discuss vitamin change when these are gone...probably in about a month.
*No monthly cycle (depo shot) so would iron be necessary?
*Stats are posted in my other thread.

I cant tell you how excited/grateful I am to be doing this and having you guys helping me!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

> *No monthly cycle (depo shot) so would iron be necessary?




Me Too!  Isn't it the greatest!  LOL!  I take multi vits in the morning and multi mins at night, neither of them contain Iron!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Hell yes it is  What brand of vits and mins do you use Mochy?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

*Workouts:
These will be dorky until I get moved and either get gym membership or buy weights. For now, I will rotate tapes: Boxout abs, Legs of Steel, Arms of Steel. Might sound stupid but I really push myself and get a great workout with these! When I move I can get a couple dumbbells and do upper body on my balance ball. The tapes will only be for a week or two.
*

Does that mean you have a swiss ball right now? I can give you strength training excercises to use on it now if you like. I total body workout to do a couple times a week. Let me know what else you have access to.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

> Please know how hard this is for me to post:



That's why you're going to kick ass & reach your goal. We are all here to support you and want to see you reach your goals.

What is your goal btw?  I mean, we're all in this to lose bodyfat, but you should state a specific, measureable, & realistic goal to strive towards. I.E. lose # BW, lose # off skinfolds, lose % off BF, etc. We have three months...what do you want to do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Iron-free  

(Jodi uses the best, lol)

..And having reviewed your stats (most impressed with your progress and journey)    We would like to start you at 10 cals per pound like you stated, but only if that is NOT a big departure from what you have been doing.  We want to start close to your average daily calories for the last two weeks....if we increase, it has to be ever so gradual...and only to start from a "higher place" to have more room for tweaks! 



DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Workouts: Yes I have the ball now but it's in an undetermined box. That's really all I have other than the tapes. Will do them for this week and next (post travel.) Then will do the total body workouts you give me  I will get two dumbbells at that time.

Goals: I've been really thinking about these and have not yet settled on them. I keep changing my mind but will finalize them by morning.  Edit: One goal is by then end of the first 12 weeks to post my pics along side my before pics that I carry with me.

Diet: I have averaged 1600-1800 cals daily so should I bump to 2000? With adding oatmeal in the morning that should not be a problem. (Totals w/oatmeal are around 1900/day...not including veggies)

Okay..off to the store.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Diet revised:

1: 1 yolk, 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 1/8c pecans
2: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
3: 2 small chicken breasts, 4c greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
5: 8oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 1c mushrooms, 2 TBSP ranch

Total:   1844    
Fat: 75  678  38% 
Carbs: 32  113  6% 
Protein: 250  1001  55% 
(not including veggies)

I just want to get this put together and finalized before tomorrow.  I will sub in flax with shakes after next week. Where else can I add to bump cals up a bit?

Oh and I'm assuming little to no cardio? It will be a big change for me but I will do whatever I'm told


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2003)

Maybe instead of 2 T of Ranch try 2T. Newmans Olive Oil & Vinegar Dressing.  Its very yummy and has 16G of fat.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Diet revised:
> 
> 1: 1 yolk, 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 1/8c pecans
> ...



Because of where you are and have been, calorie wise, we really don't want to go above 1800-1900 cals for now.  But at this level of carbs, we will have to throw in a carb-up every 3-5 days.  For right now, we can count on CONSISTENCY. producing results! 

Your last comment about less cardio being a change, this causes some concern.  We will usually substitute  _increased_ resistance training for _decreased_ cardio.  We need to maintain your activity level or at least increase your intensity!.  Your suggestins of HOW you want to do this would probably be most appropri8.



> Maybe instead of 2 T of Ranch try 2T. Newmans Olive Oil & Vinegar Dressing. Its very yummy and has 16G of fat



Jodi is our "Meal Planning" expert...and this is a gr8 suggestion.  Judging from the amount of daily carbs, I just assumed the Ranch was L/C, high fat! 

DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Because of were you are and have been, calorie wise, we really don't want to go above 1800-1900 cals for now.  But at this level of carbs, we will have to throw in a carb-up every 3-5 days.  For right now, we can count on CONSISTENCY. producing results!
> 
> *Sounds good to me. I will leave it as is for now and add in the carb ups.....if I remember it correctly it is sweet potato, oats and banana?  Consistency..YES! When I get set on something I am obsessive to an extent  Good or bad that's how it is!*
> ...


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 5, 2003)

heather where is your stats???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

*Stats link*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14025


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here we go!*

Meals:
1: 1 yolk, 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 1/8c pecans
2: 2 scoops protein, 4 TBSP half and half (6g of fat), 4 strawberries
3: 2sm chicken breasts, 4c mixed greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
5: 8oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 1c mushrooms, 2 TBSP ranch

Water: 6 liters

Total:   1935    
Fat: 80  721  39% 
  Sat: 15  138  7% 
  Poly: 7  67  4% 
  Mono: 13  116  6% 
Carbs: 54  153  8% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 246  983  53% 
(includes veggies)

These will get redundant but will track them anyway for sake of CONSISTENCY!

Along with packing, I will do abs tonight!

Happy trails!

*Edit notes:  Could not find Newman's at the store yesterday so I will finish the ranch I have and get something better. I need to clean out my fridge anyway. Also, can I change the AM oats to 1/3c?*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

Canned speech:  (L/C) 


Honestly...H..I think everythig looks good....very good.  You may not need a carb-up for 5-7 days...your body will tell you  

We are trying to let the first week-10 days...act as a transition from whatever 'Nastiness" people were doing......so when we do tighten and become stricter....it will actually be a first "mini" tweak. "D

Looks Good 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

*Edit notes: Could not find Newman's at the store yesterday so I will finish the ranch I have and get something better.*

You can make your own dressing w/ flax/olive/walnut oil & red wine/ACV if you want.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Right on! I will leave things as is for now and make no changes (other than replacing ranch when gone!)

Side note: WTF a sniper shooting in LV


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Meals:
1: 1 yolk, 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 1/8c pecans
2: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
3: 2 sm chicken breasts, approx 4c mixed greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
5: 8.25oz chicken, 1c broc, 1c mushrooms, 2 TBSP ranch
6: Protein Diet Toasted Coconut bar (STARVING...do not want to cook again) also not sure how to log that with FD...it says 18 carbs but they are SF?? (180cal/3F/20P/18C...17sugar alcohol) 

Total:   2084    
Fat: 84  754  37% 
  Sat: 18  159  8% 
  Poly: 8  68  3% 
  Mono: 13  121  6% 
Carbs: 54  200  10% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 267  1070  53% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

(not including veggies)

Water: 6 liters (prob more)

Workout:
Legs

I'm currently running a fever  Otherwise, I'm feeling great getting all the crap out of my system. Was a little hungry today but it went away. Meal times are between 2.5 and 3 hours apart.  The bars were for travel use but I'm having one now..they are normally few and far between and would not even be in the house if I weren't moving!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Meals:
7a: 1 yolk, 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 1/8c pecans
10a: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
130p: 1 chx breast, 4c greens, 2 TBSP ranch
* the meal here didnt happen...meetings
530p: 8oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 1c mushrooms
830p: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries (staying up to have this meal before bed since I missed the #4)

Total:   1666    
Fat: 76  681  42% 
  Sat: 14  128  8% 
  Poly: 6  58  4% 
  Mono: 12  105  7% 
Carbs: 36  128  8% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 203  812  50% 

Totals are off today because of meal 3. I usually have 2 chx breasts and since I knew I was at another property I was going to add tuna but they only had premade tuna crap.

Water 4 liters


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

w8...when I get back I am going to have you give me a workout for my swiss ball. What other equip would be useful. It will be a while before I start putting together a home gym but I want to pick up a few (cheap) things that will do the trick.

I will be off the net after Friday for almost a week so I figure I'd check now 

Gracias!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

Meals:

1: 1 yolk, 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 1/8c pecans
2: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
3: 6oz turkey boobie (instead of chx,) 4c mixed greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: 2 scoops prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
5: Steak Caesar salad (roughly 5oz steak, 4c greens, 2 TBSP dressing)

Total:   1728    
Fat: 83  745  44% 
  Sat: 17  155  9% 
  Poly: 16  141  8% 
  Mono: 17  157  9% 
Carbs: 35  127  8% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 203  814  48% 

Scale today(only for shits and giggles) shows 5lb loss. I know that I was way bloated from a week's worth of carbs. Tomorrow will be last day for net access, so I'll catch up next week.

Workouts have only happened on abs night (hurts to sneeze!) I've been in frantic packing mode every night so I've not been sedentary!

Did I mention that I feel *GREAT!*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 
> 2 sm chx boobies
> 
> ...



 on the gr8.......   on the boobies! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> w8...when I get back I am going to have you give me a workout for my swiss ball. What other equip would be useful. It will be a while before I start putting together a home gym but I want to pick up a few (cheap) things that will do the trick.
> 
> I will be off the net after Friday for almost a week so I figure I'd check now
> ...




You can get away w/ a swiss ball and some dumbbells for a while...or even tubing if space is a problem  ....and a skipping rope, if you have a place to skip?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2003)

Heather ~ you are doing so great!!! Keep it up girl! 
I'M GLAD YOU FEEL GREAT~ I almost have this crap outta me too!!
Take care!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

DP glad I could make ya laugh 

w8..awesome! I will be ready very soon for that! Space is not an issue..my spare bedroom will be set up for workouts 

Hi P! Thanks for checking in! We did make a deal  I feel like I've been in detox


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2003)

Meals:
1: 3 yolks, 6 whites
2: 2 scoop prot, 4 TBSP half and half, 4 strawberries
3: 4oz tuna, 2c mixed greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: I munched here but did not overdo it!
5: Kettle fries and a Blackhouse cider


I realize that I may not get enough to eat today. Meal 4 I've been told is a going away party for me...cake! I plan to have a small piece.  Meal 5 is at an irish pub......I will probably have a cider or two.  

I posted weight today since I'll be gone until next wed. I have a plan for the road...more on that later 

Edit:  OMG...the executive secretary made me a gorgeous cake! and it has huge white choc covered strawberries.  The did in fact plan a party for me and I'm very surprised! I've been okay thus far but the festivities start in about an hour so the waterworks will start.... 

P.S. I had "bad" stuff at meal #4 and #5 but it feels different than when I'd normally have carbs. I do not feel bloated and crappy. Could this be due to low carb all week. I guess it's a really bad carb up 

I'm gone now until next week. I will do my best to eat well along the way.

Keep me in your thoughts for safe travel


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

Have a great move Heather!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Stace! "see" you next week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Same here, be safe and good move H !  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I hope you labeled the box w/ the swiss ball 

For when you return:

At least one day???s rest between workouts. Workouts are to be done in a circuit fashion, one after another???if you get to the end and want more???.just repeat!   Progressions can be used as tweaks to your program as per DP. If you have any questions on how to do something, make sure you ask.

*Day 1*

Step up with shoulder press, 12 each leg
Forward Lunge, alternate legs, 12 each leg
Reverse Hypers, 12 reps
45degree lunge, 12 reps one leg, then switch
Swiss Ball Pushups, 10-12 reps
Prone Row on Swiss Ball, 10-12 reps
DB Sumo Squat, 15 reps
Step up with Bicep Curl, 12 each leg
Reverse Lunge, 12 reps each leg
Swiss Ball Hamstring Curl, 12 reps

Progressions:  Add 30 seconds of skipping after every second exercise, then after every exercise, then increase time to 1 minute and go back to every other exercise.

Swiss ball push-ups???begin with your hip on the ball, progress by moving the ball further down your legs.

*Day 2*

Step up with shoulder press, 12 each leg
Ball Pushup, 10-12 reps
DB Pullover on Ball, 10-12 reps
Ball Wall Squats with DB, 10-12 reps
Incline DB Press on Ball, 10-12
Wide pushup, 10-12 reps
Cross Body Rear Delt Raise on Ball, 10 reps
Jacknife pushups, 10-12 reps
Prone DB row on ball, 10-12 reps
Triangle Pushups, 10-12 reps
Back Extensions, 10-12 reps

Progressions: Add 10 squat thrusts in between exercises as per day 1.

*Abs*

Kneeling rollout with swiss ball
V-Sit Twist with DB
Jacknife crunch
Swiss ball crunch with twist.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 23, 2003)

w8..thanks! I cant say that I've been following it though 

So here's my deal:  After I moved back, I made an initial effort to stay on target but of course did not. I could not find a job and got pretty down about it. My weight stayed at 230 for those months. I got a great job and started on 03/17 and thought "WTF am I doing to myself" and started back at it. I've not started the workouts again (which actually I followed longer even though my diet was off)  so I will start back with workouts Monday. 

I have a very basic home gym system now but it will serve it's purpose. Also, through my new job I can join the local gym for $10/month....mind you I HATE this gym and that is the reason I got this system for home! But if I have to it's an option to join each quarter.

I posted my current weights on my stats post. I weighed yesterday morning instead of today as planned because I allowed myself a cheat yesterday and knew that would bloat me up and not give a fair weight.  

Now I wont have time to post meals each day but will post weekly updates.

Gotta run to go make food now actually...I'm getting hungry!

More soon..........


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Heather 

DP


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Heather, glad your back in the game girl! 
Good luck to you, and we are all hear for you!

Congrats on the new job


----------

